# Revision B1 GK110 (new GTX 780 / all GTX 780Ti)



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello, all GK110 cards in GPU-Z 0.7.5 show revision A1, but 780Ti have ONLY B1 GK110, and all new 780 have ONLY B1 chips.
It is fixable?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2014)

A-B-C. A comes first


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

Revision C GK110?  This impossible.


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

wrong revision show GPU-Z, i wanna fix it.
If you have B1 chip - GPU-Z must show B1 revision
If you have A1 chip - GPU-Z must show A1 revision
not like now. GPU-Z now show only A1 revision on all chips, and never show B1 revision.
PS: sorry for my bad english, im russian


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure what you are asking. The GTX780Ti have the B1 stepping, where as only select versions of the 780s out now have B1. One of which is the rev2 of the Gigabyte Windforce. You can also check by which BIOS version your card has, as the A1 and B1 stepping 780s have completely different BIOS versions. If you have a 780, and most recent GPUz, and it says you have A1 chip with either xx.36/xx.37 BIOS then you do have a A1 chip.

EDIT: Are you saying that you have verified by taking the cooler off that the die of the GPU says B1, but GPUz is saying you have A1?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not sure what you are asking. The GTX780Ti have the B1 stepping, where as only select versions of the 780s out now have B1.* One of which is the rev2 of the Gigabyte Windforce*. You can also check by which BIOS version your card has, as the A1 and B1 stepping 780s have completely different BIOS versions. If you have a 780, and most recent GPUz, and it says you have A1 chip with either xx.36/xx.37 BIOS then you do have a A1 chip.



Hmm dunno about that. Mine says A1, but it doesn't bother me at all tbh.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> EDIT: Are you saying that you have verified by taking the cooler off that the die of the GPU says B1, but GPUz is saying you have A1?



Yes, I believe that is what he is saying.  Even in W1z's reviews of the cards, the die clearly says B1 but his CPU-Z screenshots show A1.  I wonder if this is even possible to detect via software though.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 12, 2014)

This was already answered at the release of GPU-Z 0.7.5:



W1zzard said:


> Revision is read directly from the GPU. It seems NVIDIA didn't update the revision field


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

yes yes yes. i have a 2 cards with B1 revision, i dissassemble it and look on chip marking. GK110-300-B1


Spoiler











but GPU-Z show A1 - it is wrong.
GPU-Z just cant detect B1 rev, it allways show only A1.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 12, 2014)

zoomer-fodder said:


> but GPU-Z show A1 - it is wrong. GPU-Z just cant detect B1 rev, it allways show only A1.



GPU-Z shows what it's written in the GPU. Nvidia screwed up, they made B1 chips with B1 printed on the chip but A1 written in revision field.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 12, 2014)

Man, ask Nvidia about that.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> GPU-Z shows what it's written in the GPU. Nvidia screwed up, they made B1 chips with B1 printed on the chip but A1 written in revision field.


that, not sure if they "screwed up", or there is an underlying technical reason for it.


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

but i have no reference cards. it is ASUS DC2OC.
nVidia? ohh no... or "revision field" its in chip written?


----------



## radrok (Jan 12, 2014)

I honestly think this is no big deal, what's more important is which frequency the chip reaches at a certain voltage, more than revision.

AFAIK they did not introduce anything new from A1 to B1, just manufacturing refining as far as I know.

You shouldn't worry man 

And if you want to be completely sure (though this is not written proof) usually from what I've seen B1 revision gets ATLEAST 50 more MHz of headroom at 1.212v compared to A1.

Many early GTX 780 and Titan could not go over 1176 MHz, with very good chips doing no more than 1215Mhz.

This new revision gives mixed overclocking results ranging from 1250Mhz to 1450Mhz on 1.212v.

780ti needs no proof or sampling though, all of 780tis are B1 revisions, as far as I know.


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes You re right, thanks  topic can be closed.


----------

